# Planting a 2.5 gallon Kritter Keeper



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Is it possible to plant a 2.5 gallon kritter keeper?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

IMO its possible to plant anything.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yepp!!
A few people on here have done it.
I have 2.5 gallon minibow's planted, a critter keeper would be much easier!


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

Absolutely! I have 2 planted 2.5g rectangles (standard petsmart variety) so very similar to the critter keepers. ;-)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am going to plant my 2.5 gallon hopefully Lucifer 2 gets less aggressive


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

xShainax said:


> I am going to plant my 2.5 gallon hopefully Lucifer 2 gets less aggressive


XShainax, if you don't mind me asking, where did you find your 2.5 gallon Kritter Keeper? I looked online, but could only find small ones and they didn't mention how many gallons it could hold.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I got mine at Petsmart


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't see why not, the only trouble I see is the lighting


----------

